# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > Spoilers >  Neighbours 30th Anniversary

## gillyH1981

*Neighbourhood Watch
We reveal whats in store for the residents of Ramsay Street in 2014.*

Ramsay Street will be a busy place this year. Mark Brennan (Scott McGregor) makes a return to the cul-de-sac, along with a new minx who is set to cause a stir in Erinsborough, Writer and producer, Jason Herbison let TV WEEK in on whats ahead in 2014. Therell be plenty of romance between our favourite couples. Some old faces are set to return plus, well get some new villains, locations and love shocks!

*Wedding alert*
Everybody loves an over-the-top soap wedding (the more, the better, we say!) and Jason promises that Neighbours will deliver this year. Were planning a big, lavish wedding for at least one lucky couple later this year, Jason reveals. He remains coy about who'll be saying we do! but Jason does confess he'd like it to be Chris (James Mason) and his jailed lover, Hudson (Remy Hii). I'd love to see the further their love story and get married, Jason says. However, nuptials could be further off than ever for this couple when a hunky newcomer enters Chris life. In terms of a dream wedding, we'd love to see Kate Ramsay (Ashleigh Brewer) walk down the aisle to marry Brennan in a big white wedding. Ashleigh and Kate will be leaving Neighbours in 2014.

*On location*
Josh (Harley Bonner), Amber (Jenna Rosenow), Imogen (Ariel Kaplan) and Mason (Taylor Glockner) will leave the safety of Ramsay Street for a bush camping trip. The outdoor scenes were shot on location in Lysterfield Park, outside Melbourne. Jason reveals the foursomes getaway accident ends in serious injury for one of the boys. In the wake of the accident, recriminations fly, Jason says. In addition to more on-location shoots, changes are also afoot in Erinsborough. Were giving Charlies a complete overhaul, Jason says. Well also be giving it a new name.

*New arrivals*
Ramsay Street will be getting a new vixen in 2014 and its about time! New Zealand-born actress Morgana OReilly has been cast as Naomi Canning. This sexy character is Sheila's (Colette Mann) estranged daughter. She'll become a key player later in the year when she moves into Toadie's (Ryan Moloney) orbit. Naomi is a lot of fun, Morgana, 26, says but shes hiding a lot of secrets. It's going to be interesting to see the lengths she'll go to in order to keep these hidden particularly from her mother! This year, the show also gets a fun nostalgic moment when Daniel Robinson the son of 80s darlings Charlene (Kylie Minogue and Scott (Jason Donovan) arrives on the scene. Daniel's arrival provides an interesting story for Paul (Stefan Dennis) and the young crowd, Jason hints. Expect an odd-couple relationship when Daniel moves into Paul's penthouse. In addition to those new faces, old fave Lucy Robinson (Melissa Bell) is back and four more familiar faces also return. Will one of them be fun whacko Gem (Kathryn Beck). Well, theres certainly scope for her to return, Jason teases. Watch out, Bailey!


*Other spoilers*
Having realised shes madly in love with Kyle (Chris Milligan) in 2013, Kate kicks off 2014 by confessing her true feelings for him. However, problems arise in the form of her returning old boyfriend, Mark Brennan. Brennan's arrival brings drama, romance and intrigue, Jason says. Paul is really against the idea of Brennan pursuing Kate. He fears his niece will only end up getting hurt. However. Brennan finds an unexpected ally in Rebecca (Jane Hall).

Turbulent times are also ahead for the Willis and Turner clans. Laurens mother, Kathy (Tina Bursill), visits, Jason reveals. She delivers news thatll rock the two households to their core. That sets the stage for some major fireworks throughout the year. The Turner and Willis marriages will be seriously challenged.

Mason and Imogen become Erinsborough's Romeo and Juliet when they embark on a hit new secret romance.

Super-couple Susan (Jackie Woodburne) and Karl (Alan Fletcher) will be celebrating their 20th anniversary on the show this year with a number of special storylines. Several familiar faces from their past will pop up at various moments throughout the year, Jason adds but rest assured, Kennedy-philes: the good news is that Karl and Susan wont be in for another separation! The show has also confirmed Susan will continue to be challenged by her MS in 2014.

*Short-Cuts*
Toadie and Sonyas (Eve Morey) marriage will continue to face challenges this year.

One big characters pregnancy will be revealed early in the year

Neighbours will be addressing the ethnic diversity of its cast. There will be diversity in guest casting during the first half of 2014, Jason confirms.

*Also coming*
Jason reveals Ramsay Street will be rocked by a disaster storyline in the second hald of the year!

----------


## gillyH1981

What’s a year In Erinsborough without a huge wedding planned? This year will be no different with a favourite couple finally deciding to cement their love and make that commitment…but who will it be?

----------


## gillyH1981

Whatâs a year In Erinsborough without a huge wedding planned? This year will be no different with a favourite couple finally deciding to cement their love and make that commitmentâ¦but who will it be?

----------


## gillyH1981

Think the wedding will either be Kate & Mark or Kyle & Georiga. 

The producer has hinted at a Kate & Mark wedding. Since Ashleigh has apparently finished filming, why hint at a Kate&Mark wedding if there's not a chance it can happen.

Since there hinting at a Kate&Mark wedding, there must be a chance it may happen.

Can't see Amber & Josh getting married.

Kyle & Georgia have been engaged before and ended their engagement. don't think they will get engaged again. 

The producers want a Kate & Mark wedding. Ashleigh Brewer mentioned in an interview in April when her and Stefan Dennis came over to the UK to do promo work, that she wants Kate to get married.

----------


## gillyH1981

Think the wedding will either be Kate & Mark or Kyle & Georiga. 

The producer has hinted at a Kate & Mark wedding. Since Ashleigh has apparently finished filming, why hint at a Kate&Mark wedding if there's not a chance it can happen.

Since there hinting at a Kate&Mark wedding, there must be a chance it may happen.

Can't see Amber & Josh getting married.

Kyle & Georgia have been engaged before and ended their engagement. don't think they will get engaged again. 

The producers want a Kate & Mark wedding. Ashleigh Brewer mentioned in an interview in April when her and Stefan Dennis came over to the UK to do promo work, that she wants Kate to get married.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours bosses have teased that two more characters will be returning to Ramsay Street this year.

Show chiefs announced the news on Facebook today (January 31) but left fans to speculate over who the familiar faces will be.

The announcement was accompanied by an old cast shot for the soap and the clue that both characters feature in the picture.

A show statement said: "They're in this cast shot, and we're not talking about Rebecca, who's back in a few weeks!"

Steph Scully, Lyn Scully and Charlie Hoyland are among the old characters who appear in the picture, alongside Natasha Williams, Michael Williams, Summer Hoyland and Andrew Robinson.

Donna Freedman, Declan Napier, India Napier and Sophie Ramsay are other possibilities, along with Libby Kennedy, Ben Fitzgerald, Zeke Kinski and Lucas Fitzgerald.

Sam Clark's character Ringo Brown is also seen in the picture, but fans know that he was killed off in 2010.

Jane Hall's return as Rebecca was announced last year.

----------

Mirjam (31-01-2014)

----------


## gillyH1981

pretty sure one of them is Sophie. As Kaiya Jones was on set in December. Think the other one is Libby. As it's the Kennedy's 20th anniversary on the show this year.

Margot Robbie, Jordan Smith, Valentina Novakovic, Jordy Lucas won't be returning, as they are all in Amercia now concentrating on their acting careers. Scott Major is a director on the show.

----------


## gillyH1981

pretty sure one of them is Sophie. As Kaiya Jones was on set in December. Think the other one is Libby. As it's the Kennedy's 20th anniversary on the show this year.

Margot Robbie, Jordan Smith, Valentina Novakovic, Jordy Lucas won't be returning, as they are all in Amercia now concentrating on their acting careers. Scott Major is a director on the show.

----------


## lizann

zeke, libby, ben and sophie are returning (well rumoured to be)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours has revealed Matt Werkmeister and Kaiya Jones as the two stars set to return to Ramsay Street.

The pair, who portrayed Zeke Kinski and Sophie Ramsay, will guest in a special celebration episode due to air in April on Australian screens.

Matt Werkmeister and Kaiya Jones return to Neighbours
Â© Network Ten

Werkmeister - who appeared as the youngest Kinski from 2005 to 2011 - will make his return as on-screen stepmother Susan Kennedy (Jackie Woodburne) and stepfather Karl (Alan Fletcher) celebrate their 20th year on the show.

"It seems like yesterday that Matt walked on set as a young boy still at primary school, and suddenly now he's a grown man," Woodburne said. "We have shared a lot of fun storylines as well as a few tragic ones, the full gamut."

Meanwhile Jones - who was last seen as Sophie in 2013 - returns to Erinsborough before on-screen sister Kate Ramsay (Ashleigh Brewer) departs.

Last week, Neighbours show chiefs left fans to guess who would return to the soap using an old cast shot.

Jane Hall recently reprised her role as Rebecca Robinson, while Australian viewers have already seen Scott McGregor make his return as Mark Brennan.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Matt Werkmeister has revealed that his character Zeke Kinski will return to Ramsay Street with a secret.

It was previously revealed that Werkmeister would be reprising the role for a guest stint, along with Kaiya Jones who plays Sophie Ramsay.

Show bosses had teased that two characters would be returning, but had left fans to speculate over who it would be.

Speaking in a Q&A chat session with Jones, Werkmeister said of Zeke's return: "He's been travelling the world, studying. He's still wearing vests and really flamboyant shirts and he's come back to Ramsay Street with a secret.

"There are some surprises. I [Zeke] have a very big surprise to tell everyone, but you won't find out for a while so just watch and wait.

"Karl and Susan are on to my secret but maybe they don't know what it is."

Jones added on her own character's return: "I've got a really good storyline. It's challenging and an emotional rollercoaster, so that's been fun."

Watch the full interview with Matt Werkmeister and Kaiya Jones below:





Neighbours will air Zeke and Sophie's return scenes in April.

----------


## Louisa Marshall

Could he be gay? Possible love interest for Chris?

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours bosses have revealed that two more characters will be returning to the soap this year.

Show chiefs announced the news on the official Neighbours Facebook page today (February 20), but once again left fans to speculate over who the familiar faces will be.

A statement teased: "Spoiler alert! Two former Neighbours cast members from the photo below will be returning in 2014. Can you guess who? Hint: we're not counting Lucy! Or Zeke, Sophie, Rebeccaâ¦"

Neighbours cast photo with possible returnees
Â© Facebook / Neighbours
Neighbours cast photo with possible returnees

The cast picture was taken in 1992 and notably includes Brad Willis's parents Doug and Pam (Terence Donovan and Sue Jones), his sister Gaby (Rachel Blakely) and cousin Cameron Hudson (Benjamin Mitchell).

Paul Robinson's former wife Christina Alessi (Gayle Blakeney) also features in the picture alongside her cousins Marco and Rick (Felice Arena and Dan Falzon).

Other possibilities are Dorothy Burke (Maggie Dence), Phoebe Bright (Simone Robertson), Beth Brennan (Natalie Imbruglia) and Toby Mangel (Ben Geurens), while Andrew Robinson is also seen in the picture as a baby.

Neighbours has previously announced return appearances for Sophie Ramsay and Zeke Kinski, while Rebecca Robinson will also soon be back on screen for a guest stint.

----------


## Mirjam

I hope Gaby and Beth come back or even better, the whole Willis clan!

----------


## gillyH1981

> I hope Gaby and Beth come back or even better, the whole Willis clan!


Beth won't come back. Nataile has better things to do now.

it's most likely Gaby since she runs Lassiters in Darwin and probably Doug.

----------


## gillyH1981

> I hope Gaby and Beth come back or even better, the whole Willis clan!


Beth won't come back. Nataile has better things to do now.

it's most likely Gaby since she runs Lassiters in Darwin and probably Doug.

----------


## lizann

> Beth won't come back. Nataile has better things to do now.
> 
> it's most likely Gaby since she runs Lassiters in Darwin and probably Doug.


a recast beth and andrew's mother paul's ex wife the twin one

----------


## lizann

> Beth won't come back. Nataile has better things to do now.
> 
> it's most likely Gaby since she runs Lassiters in Darwin and probably Doug.


a recast beth and andrew's mother paul's ex wife the twin one

----------


## gillyH1981

> a recast beth and andrew's mother paul's ex wife the twin one


they would never recast Beth.

----------


## gillyH1981

> a recast beth and andrew's mother paul's ex wife the twin one


they would never recast Beth.

----------


## Mirjam

> they would never recast Beth.


Why not? They did it with Brad.

----------


## gillyH1981

Natalie Imbruglia plays Beth.

----------


## Mirjam

If the producers want to re-cast parts they will, they have done so many times in the past!

----------


## tammyy2j

It must be some one of the Willis family

----------


## gillyH1981

Which are true and which are false?

http://tenplay.com.au/channel-eleven...rs-and-foilers


No.7 is definitely true. Kate & Mark get married but Harold isn't the celebrante.

The one about Zeke is also true, as Matthew mentioned a secret about Zeke's relationship in the interview on the Neighbours youtube channel.

----------

TaintedLove (10-03-2014)

----------


## Moniqorange

Ohhhh how exciting! I hope Kate & Mark do get married, I would love to see Harold come back as much as I know it probably won't happen  :Sad:  He was my fav character! It would be nice to see Kyle & Georgia have a baby but I don't think it's really on the cards after everything that has happened for them and it did say in an interview earlier this year that there would be a catastrophe that would threaten lives so that could be the bushfire... It wouldn't surprise me if Gabby Willis comes back to help Brad out and I highly doubt that Ruby is Brad and Laurens daughter as I'm pretty sure that's going to be Paige Novak (new character coming in to the show...) Josh will definitely suffer more setbacks and I would be glad to see this as I don't really like his character!

----------


## gillyH1981

> Ohhhh how exciting! I hope Kate & Mark do get married, I would love to see Harold come back as much as I know it probably won't happen  He was my fav character! It would be nice to see Kyle & Georgia have a baby but I don't think it's really on the cards after everything that has happened for them and it did say in an interview earlier this year that there would be a catastrophe that would threaten lives so that could be the bushfire... It wouldn't surprise me if Gabby Willis comes back to help Brad out and I highly doubt that Ruby is Brad and Laurens daughter as I'm pretty sure that's going to be Paige Novak (new character coming in to the show...) Josh will definitely suffer more setbacks and I would be glad to see this as I don't really like his character!


Kyle & Georgia lost the baby, so that is foiler and isn't true.

Kate & Mark do get married, Sophie returns for the wedding.

Can't see Josh playing the guitar. 

The Pam & Doug one is correct, they return in April.

There isn't a bushfire in Lassiters. Only Charlie's is getting a makeover and being renamed The Waterhole.

----------


## gillyH1981

> Ohhhh how exciting! I hope Kate & Mark do get married, I would love to see Harold come back as much as I know it probably won't happen  He was my fav character! It would be nice to see Kyle & Georgia have a baby but I don't think it's really on the cards after everything that has happened for them and it did say in an interview earlier this year that there would be a catastrophe that would threaten lives so that could be the bushfire... It wouldn't surprise me if Gabby Willis comes back to help Brad out and I highly doubt that Ruby is Brad and Laurens daughter as I'm pretty sure that's going to be Paige Novak (new character coming in to the show...) Josh will definitely suffer more setbacks and I would be glad to see this as I don't really like his character!


Kyle & Georgia lost the baby, so that is foiler and isn't true.

Kate & Mark do get married, Sophie returns for the wedding.

Can't see Josh playing the guitar. 

The Pam & Doug one is correct, they return in April.

There isn't a bushfire in Lassiters. Only Charlie's is getting a makeover and being renamed The Waterhole.

----------


## TaintedLove

double post

----------


## TaintedLove

Wow at #10
I did hear that Brad and Laurens baby daughter didn`t die after all, but I didn`t hear anything about the baby being the sports journalist Ruby.
What an excellent twist if it`s true.
I`d love Harold to come back - even briefly. I hope they are keeping it quiet.

----------


## gillyH1981

> Wow at #10
> I did hear that Brad and Laurens baby daughter didn`t die after all, but I didn`t hear anything about the baby being the sports journalist Ruby.
> What an excellent twist if it`s true.
> I`d love Harold to come back - even briefly. I hope they are keeping it quiet.



Kate & Mark do get married but Harold isn't coming back to be the celebrant.

----------


## gillyH1981

> Wow at #10
> I did hear that Brad and Laurens baby daughter didn`t die after all, but I didn`t hear anything about the baby being the sports journalist Ruby.
> What an excellent twist if it`s true.
> I`d love Harold to come back - even briefly. I hope they are keeping it quiet.



Kate & Mark do get married but Harold isn't coming back to be the celebrant.

----------


## lizann

is georgia leaving?

----------


## gillyH1981

> is georgia leaving?


No.

----------


## gillyH1981

> is georgia leaving?


No.

----------


## Perdita

Kym Valentine is set to reprise her role as Libby Kennedy on Neighbours for a three-week guest stint.

The actress returned to filming on Ramsay Street today (March 11) to celebrate 20 years of the Kennedys.

"I'm really looking forward to catching up with old friends at Neighbours, as well as getting to know many of the new cast," Valentine said. "Playing Libby was a very important part of my life and I can't wait to reintroduce audiences to her."

Valentine - who was last seen on-screen in 2011 - returns to the Australian daytime soap despite launching a legal battle with producers over alleged sex and disability discrimination in July last year.

The 36-year-old sought compensation for lost wages and "pain, hurt, suffering and humiliation" after a period of poor health. Fremantle Media Australia and Valentine eventually agreed a confidential settlement out of court.

Jackie Woodburne, who portray's Valentine's on-screen mother Susan Kennedy, said: "It's wonderful to have Kym back for this milestone year for Alan and I, and we're just lucky the Kennedys have that wing of bedrooms that we don't see to accommodate everyone."

Libby's son Ben will also return to the soap portrayed by new actor Felix Mallard. Adopted son Zeke Kinski (Matt Werkmeister) has already been confirmed as another returnee to mark the occasion.
Series producer Jason Herbison added: "We warmly welcome Kym back to the Neighbours family and we are sure audiences will be excited to see Libby back on Ramsay Street."

The scenes will air on Australia's Eleven in summer.

----------

Dazzle (11-03-2014), lizann (13-03-2014)

----------


## lizann

get mal and billy back too

----------


## gillyH1981

> get mal and billy back too


Mal is coming back as well. So is Holly.

----------


## gillyH1981

> get mal and billy back too


Mal is coming back as well. So is Holly.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours bosses have officially confirmed that Doug Willis is heading back to Erinsborough.

Terence Donovan has reprised his role as Doug for a guest stint and will be seen back on screen in April.

Terence Donovan as Doug Willis in Neighbours
Â© Fremantle Media
Terence Donovan as Doug Willis

Doug's return storyline sees him pay a visit to Ramsay Street to see his son Brad, who is now played by Kip Gamblin.

In a statement, Donovan said today (March 14): "It is very exciting to be coming back as the same character after all these years and I always loved the Doug Willis character.

"And I love the fact that he is a builder and he is encouraging his young grandson [Josh] to have a trade and be proud of what you do - I think that's very important."

Doug last appeared on Neighbours in 2005 for a guest appearance as part of the soap's 20th anniversary celebrations.

He was a regular on the long-running show between 1990 and 1994.

Neighbours airs Doug's return on April 9 in Australia and April 23 in the UK. 


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2vvZ2vIN4

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours bosses have released a new promo which promises "big" storylines ahead over the next few weeks.

The latest trailer features the first appearance of Sheila Canning's daughter Naomi and the return of Terence Donovan as Doug Willis.

Mark Brennan also appears in the trailer as he proposes to Kate Ramsay in the build-up to her departure from the show.

Hit play below to see the new promo:


As previously announced, actress Morgana O'Reilly has been cast in the role of Naomi, who has a strained relationship with Sheila.

Naomi's initial episodes will focus on whether she can reconcile with her mum, but she also has other dramas ahead as she sets her sights on one of the married men on the Street.

Donovan's reappearance as Doug was officially announced earlier today. His return will air on April 9 in Australia and April 23 in the UK.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2vwM9hFPA

----------

tammyy2j (01-04-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours bosses have confirmed further details about Doug Willis's return to Ramsay Street.

Terence Donovan recently reprised his role for a guest stint and will be seen back on screen in April.

Terence Donovan as Doug Willis in Neighbours
Â© Fremantle Media
Terence Donovan as Doug Willis in Neighbours

Though the news was revealed earlier this month, plot details surrounding Doug's return have now been unveiled.

Builder Doug comes to stay with his son Brad and grandson Josh, who is excited that his granddad will be able to show him the ropes of the building trade and teach him a practical skill, after he gave up swimming due to his abseiling accident.

But later on, when Josh and Doug are working together, Lou passes on a job order and, rather than admitting he can't remember it, Doug makes a potentially expensive mistake.

Later, Doug blames Lou for the mix-up. As more and more mistakes mount up, Josh's worries only grow. However, Brad continues to tell him that it's nothing more than an older man being forgetful.

Donovan, who reprised the role briefly in 2005 to celebrate the show's 20th anniversary, said in a statement earlier this month: "It is very exciting to be coming back as the same character after all these years and I always loved the Doug Willis character.

"And I love the fact that he is a builder and he is encouraging his young grandson [Josh] to have a trade and be proud of what you do - I think that's very important."

Donovan was a regular on the long-running show between 1990 and 1994.

----------

tammyy2j (01-04-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours returnee Zeke Kinski will get married shortly after he arrives back on Ramsay Street.

Zeke, played by Matthew Werkmeister, is back on UK screens for a guest stint later this month after three years away from Erinsborough.

Matthew Werkmeister and Kaiya Jones on set at Neighbours
Â© Channel 5
Matthew Werkmeister with co-star Kaiya Jones

Although Zeke receives a warm welcome back from the Kennedys, Karl quickly becomes suspicious that he is hiding something.

Karl's initial theory is that Zeke is gay but is too nervous to tell them, however this proves to be incorrect when Zeke finally reveals that he is engaged to marry a girl named Victoria.

Victoria, played by Sophie Emberson-Bain, is a British girl who Zeke met in London. Even though they have only been together for a short time, Zeke is determined to tie the knot with her.

Karl and Susan fear that Zeke is rushing into things, but they eventually pledge their support to him as the new couple stage an impromptu wedding ceremony in Erinsborough.

Werkmeister's return episode aired in Australia today (April 7) and will be screened on Channel 5 in the UK in a fortnight's time.

The storyline sees Zeke visit Erinsborough to surprise Kate Ramsay on her birthday and catch up with the Kennedys. He returns at the same time as Kate's younger sister Sophie (Kaiya Jones).

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours bosses have confirmed that Pam Willis is returning to the soap for a guest stint.

Pam turns up in Erinsborough next month to see her husband Doug (Terence Donovan) while he is staying with their son Brad and daughter-in-law Terese on Ramsay Street.


Show chiefs have said that Pam's arrival comes as she wants to confront Doug over "an ongoing issue".

Shortly afterwards, Pam is stunned to learn that her partner is about to face the biggest challenge of his life.

Sue Jones has reprised her role as Pam for the storyline. She was previously a Neighbours regular between 1990 and 1994, before later returning briefly in 1996.

Jones commented: "It's been a lovely experience to return to Neighbours to see some of the familiar faces and of course meet a lot of new ones."

Neighbours aired Doug's return scenes in Australia today (April 9) and he will be back on screen in the UK in a fortnight's time.

Pam's return airs from May 5 in Australia and May 19 on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours' Doug Willis pays a visit to Ramsay Street later this month, but it soon becomes apparent that not everyone is pleased to see him.

It was previously announced that actor Terence Donovan would reprise his role as Doug for a guest stint that will see him come and stay with son Brad (Kip Gamblin).

As Doug is greeted by Brad, Imogen and Josh, who are all thrilled to see him, it is clear that Terese is feeling awkward about his arrival.

It soon becomes evident that there is tension between the two based on Terese's belief that Brad's parents always preferred his ex-wife Beth.

Terese tries to put her unhappiness to one side and is pleased when Doug offers to teach Josh some of his skills as a builder.

Viewers will know that Josh has been struggling to cope since an abseiling accident ended his swimming career ambitions.

Doug is determined to help Josh with a different career direction now that his swimming dreams are over. Will his visit leave Josh with new hope?


Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, April 23 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours continues to delve into its past on UK screens next week as Doug Willis arrives back on Ramsay Street for a guest stint.

Doug's return storyline sees him pay a visit to Erinsborough to catch up with his son Brad and become a mentor to his grandson Josh, sensing that the teenager is lacking direction in his life following the end of his swimming career.

As Josh spends time with his grandfather, he starts to become concerned about Doug's frequent memory lapses and the Willis family are later left reeling when Doug is diagnosed with the early signs of Alzheimer's disease.

Digital Spy this week chatted to Terence Donovan, who plays Doug, to hear more about his Neighbours return and how he felt about taking on the challenging storyline.

How did it feel to return to Neighbours after so long away?
"I was thrilled to come back. When they asked me, I really wanted to know exactly what I was coming back to. The producers told me that they wanted to introduce a very interesting storyline which would involve Doug having a medical problem. I asked them what that medical problem was, and they explained that he would have possibly the first signs of Alzheimer's.

"I thought that the story would be really good to do, because it's a subject matter that affects older people, and any one of us can get into that situation. I thought that it was really wonderful that the producers had decided to bring that to Ramsay Street. 

"Ramsay Street is not just about young kids and their love stories - it's about people living in a suburban area. That includes older people and how they adjust and work with their families, carers and friends. I think that was important to recognise, so this story is very commendable for the producers to tackle."

Were you also pleased when you read the scripts and saw exactly how it was handled?
"Yes, especially as they're talking about this subject matter in a soap opera. It's a universal issue, so it's very important. To show everything that happens in life in a programme like this, you have to show those areas too. 

"In the storyline, it's Doug's family who first start to realise that something might be wrong. In real life, often it's the families, friends and carers who can actually see what's happening to another person - things that sometimes people don't see in themselves. I felt that would be a wonderful storyline and I think the producers have handled it well."

Were the scenes emotional to film?
"The character of Doug Willis is a very buoyant and fun-loving person, so it wasn't all doom and gloom. He handles lots of things with humour, and I think that shows the quality of the character. It also makes it more palatable for the audience to understand. I think that's an important way to tackle it, so that's what I did."

How supportive are Doug's family?
"They're very supportive, and that's another quality that I like about the storyline - that the family and especially the younger members aren't always just concerned about themselves. Instead they do care about those people who have given their lives and their love to them, and now they in turn are imparting their life and love in return. I think that's very important to see and understand. 

"Dementia and Alzheimer's has touched me in my family and some of my friends, and I believe that the more you understand it, the more you will try to help those people who happen to fall on hard times with it."

Were you surprised to get the call to return to Neighbours, or did you always expect it would happen at some point?
"I never knew that they would want Doug Willis back, but I've always felt that he was a strong character. Doug is a builder and a bit of a common man, who is a lot of fun and a bit of strength in his area with his family and friends. I always felt that it was a bad waste to lose a character like that, so I was very pleased when they rang and said that they'd like to see him back."

How was it to catch up with Stefan Dennis (Paul Robinson) and Tom Oliver (Lou Carpenter), who you previously worked with in the '90s?
"It was really nice. You're going to have to shoot those two to get them out of the series! (Laughs.) It's really lovely to meet up with old mates. We've worked together in different areas and at different times in our careers, so it's always a great pleasure to be able to walk into a studio and catch up with people - especially Tom Oliver as he's been a mate of mine for years."

Did you enjoy working with Kip Gamblin, who's now playing Brad?
"Yes, it was really good. Kip is very accomplished. I had a very good relationship with Scott Michaelson who played Brad originally - we were great mates, but recasts are always likely to happen when you're in shows like this. For example, my son Jason came into Neighbours and he took over the role of Scott Robinson from someone else, so it's bound to happen.

"I'm very pleased that the person who took over the part was very accomplished himself. Kip really is a fantastic actor."

You also share a lot of screen time with Harley Bonner who plays Joshâ¦
"Yes, and the good thing about Harley is that he's a bit like a sponge - he wants to learn as much as he can. He's all ears and he asks questions, and that's the way that you really achieve something in this business. I've always felt that you should always be a student. Being a student, you're always wanting to learn a bit more, because you can never know everything. 

"Harley is terrific and we went through a lot of things together. It was a great pleasure to work with him."

Doug is very keen to get Josh involved in the building trade. Did you also enjoy that element of the storyline?
"I did - I thought that was really terrific. The story is about Josh not knowing what to do with his life or where to go, but Doug sees that Josh is very accomplished in building things. Josh can do things without being told to, because he just seems to know how to handle it.

"That is the very essence of a person being a builder and making things. Doug helps Josh to understand that he finds a joy in that. Josh likes doing that and he starts to realise that he has these skills. It's his grandfather who points that out to him, and he starts to realise that maybe that's where he should be heading. He does eventually do that and he makes money out of it, too!"

We'll see Pam come back to Erinsborough too. Do Doug and Pam still have a strong marriage?
"When Pam comes back, it's revealed that Doug has been a bit secretive with her about his medical problems. She misconstrues the whole thing and starts to think that he's having a bit of an affair with someone. 

"That pops up and of course they'll have to sort that out when Pam comes down from Darwin to Melbourne. Once Pam realises that she's made a terrible mistake, their marriage is still very strong, even though they go through these silly problems."

Would you like to come back for another stint and perhaps carry on this Alzheimer's storyline?
"Well, I do think that the Alzheimer's storyline is really terrific. Also, in Melbourne, the Alzheimer's Association have asked me to be an ambassador for them, so I go round and talk to people about Alzheimer's and about dementia. 

"This is also coupled with the RACV, which is the Royal Automobile Club of Victoria here in Australia. They're trying to raise awareness that as people get older, they should be prepared to be tested for how well they can drive. If you're got any signs of Alzheimer's or dementia, it can throw your judgement all over the place, so you can be a danger to yourself and to other people. Nobody wants any fatalities on the roads, so I'm raising awareness of that at the same time as I'm doing Doug Willis. 

"The Willis story has got a lot to say about the whole society and it's brilliant that the producers are shining a light on it."

What are your memories from your original stint as Doug?
"When I look back on it, it's the fun times and the humour that popped up with Doug Willis. I tried to put as much fun and good things into the character. It's hard to single out one specific thing, but if there was one standout thing about Doug Willis himself and the character, it's the fun and humour that he finds in life. We tried to show that in every scene if we could, and that's what has made it work for me."

Scott and Charlene's son Daniel will be joining the Street soon. Do you think Jason would ever come back as Scott?
"I can't say for sure whether he would or he wouldn't, but I really doubt it because he's got so many other things happening for him. Also I can't see that Kylie would come back, so I think it's very doubtful."

Neighbours turns 30 next year. Are you proud to have been part of the show?
"I am - I'm really super-proud of the fact that it's lasted this long. It's had such a chequered career! In Australia, it was on one channel but then that channel dropped it and then another channel picked it up, which is most unusual! 

"Neighbours is still going, so whether you like it or you don't like it, you must realise that this show has got something which gives a lot of people a lot of pleasure. That's important and I'm really pleased to be a part of it."

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours returnee Zeke Kinski will get married later this month after days of secretive behaviour around Karl and Susan Kennedy.

Viewers will see Zeke (Matthew Werkmeister) arrive back in Erinsborough next week, but when it becomes clear that he is harbouring a secret, his family are left to speculate over what he could be hiding.

Karl jumps to the wrong conclusions by speculating that Zeke is gay, but Zeke eventually confesses that he is actually engaged to marry a British woman called Vic who he met in London.

Both Karl and Susan have doubts over Zeke's hasty actions, but Zeke explains that marrying Vic is the only way he can get a visa to stay permanently in London with her. 

After reminding them of their promise to always support him, Zeke introduces Vic (Sophie Emberson-Bain) to Karl and Susan and they give the happy couple their blessing before they tie the knot in an impromptu ceremony.

Zeke and Victoria exchange rings.
Â© Channel 5
Zeke and Victoria exchange rings.

Zeke and Victoria exchange their vows
Â© Channel 5
Zeke and Victoria exchange their vows

Zeke and Victoria are married
Â© Channel 5
Zeke and Victoria are married

Karl and Susan congratulate Zeke and Victoria.
Â© Channel 5
Karl and Susan congratulate Zeke and Victoria.

Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, April 30 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Meanwhile, Pam Willis makes a hurtful mistake when she arrives back in Erinsborough later this month.

Pam (Sue Jones) returns to Ramsay Street following the news that her husband Doug has been diagnosed with the early signs of Alzheimer's disease, but to everyone's surprise, she is far from sympathetic towards him.

It soon transpires that Pam suspects Doug (Terence Donovan) of having an affair, believing that this is the true reason for his recent bizarre behaviour.

Karl Kennedy later intervenes by confirming Doug's diagnosis to Pam, but will Doug forgive his wife for doubting him when he needed her the most?

Pam, Terese and Brad share their concerns about Doug
Â© Channel 5
Pam, Terese and Brad share their concerns

Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, May 19 and Tuesday, May 20 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

....

----------


## Perdita

It's been a busy few months on screen for Neighbours with Kate's tragic death and the arrivals of Naomi and Daniel all shaking up life on Ramsay Street.

In the next few weeks, there are more highlights to come on UK screens as Lauren and Brad's long-lost daughter Paige finally arrives and Libby Kennedy makes a welcome return to Erinsborough for a three-week visit.

To hear more about what the Neighbours bosses have in store for the next few months, Digital Spy recently chatted to show producer Jason Herbison. Read on to find out what he had to say!

We've already seen quite a few changes to the show so far this year, but what are your plans for the next few months?
"We have lots of exciting things coming up. We're currently in the midst of filming a major event that will screen later in the year - think natural disaster. We've also just welcomed a new member to the regular cast. As a hint, I can tell you he'll be living in the Kennedy house. It feels like a really good time for the show, with a good mix of character and stories."

We know that you've always been a genuine fan of Neighbours. Has this been beneficial and affected your approach since taking on the top job?
"I hope it's been beneficial and it's definitely affected my approach. Neighbours was my first job in the industry and it's close to my heart, so it's a huge honour to be back in a leadership role. I'm trying hard to learn from the past, listen to the feedback, not be afraid to take risks and move the show forward in a positive way. I'm fortunate to have a great cast and crew who are dedicated to making the show the best it can be."

Which storylines and characters are going to be most prominent over the next few months?
"We have major stories coming up for all the households. Karl and Susan will be hosting return visits from Libby, Ben and Mal. Toadie and Sonya's marital troubles will come to a head, with meddling from Naomi. 

"Paige's journey to connect with the Willises and Turners will be complicated by the return of Kathy Carpenter. Sheila will be dipping her toe into the dating pond, while Kyle, Georgia and Chris navigate their love lives. 

"Brennan will be exploring life as a single man and taking on some housemates. As always, Paul will remain at the forefront, dealing with the fallout from Kate's death, his relationship with Daniel and a mystery woman from his past."

Episode 7,000 is coming up in the near future. Are there any plans to do something big for it, or is the main focus going to be on celebrating the 30th anniversary next year?
"Our cup is overflowing with milestones - we have Karl and Susan's 20th anniversary, episode 7000 and the 30th anniversary all within the space of six months! 

"With Karl and Susan, we chose to focus on a series of stories that would celebrate the Kennedy family. With the 7000th, we have developed a small story to mark the occasion. As you suggest, the main focus will be on the 30th and we'll be rolling out many exciting things."

Are your plans for the 30th anniversary already in place?
"We've been preparing for the 30th since January. Ideas are still evolving, but it will be big! Neighbours is the longest running drama Australia has ever produced and that's cause for celebration."

We always see great excitement from the fans whenever returnees are announced. Do you have any more returning characters on the way, and is there a dream returnee you'd love to see back?
"There will be more in the future. In the short term, we are bringing back a fun character from the 1980s - she was never a regular, but she caused a stir back in the day. Now that we have Daniel in the show, it would be great to see Scott, Charlene or even Uncle Henry. Beth Brennan would also be interesting, given that her ex-husband Brad is again part of the street. I'd love to see her face off with Terese."

Whenever someone comes back as a guest, there are always calls from the fans for them to be brought back as a regular - as we've seen with Libby, Lucy, Doug, Pam and Zeke recently. Do you think any of the recent returnees have the potential to come back full-time?
"There is always potential. However, at this stage we're concentrating on re-establishing an extended community outside Ramsay Street, who can pop in and out as needed. At least two of the characters you mentioned will make return visits before the year is out. I like the idea that just as in real life, familiar faces come and go, sometimes for short periods and sometimes for longer ones." 

How do you feel about the viewer reaction to Kate's death and why did you make the decision to kill her off?
"It was a difficult decision. Ashleigh Brewer wanted to leave and Scott McGregor was happy to stay, so we had a dilemma - how could Kate possibly depart without Brennan, when viewers were so invested in their love story? 

"Also, we were keen to do a major event in April - something with long term implications - and a tragic death gives us that. Whenever you kill a long running character off, you expect a passionate response from the audience and that's exactly what her passing has given us."

The shooting episode had great ratings, but many fans were also frustrated that it clearly showed the limitations of the show's G-rating. Do you agree with the fans who think upgrading to a PG-rating would be beneficial to the show's future?
"We were thrilled with the ratings for the two-part event in the UK - some of our highest in years. We worked very closely with Channel 5 during the planning of the story and it was terrific to send both Stefan and Rebekah over to London to coincide with the air date. The G rating is a challenge, but we will always defer to our broadcasters on that one."

Without giving too much away, can you give us any hints on what we can expect from the reveal of Kate's killer and the aftermath for Paul and Brennan?
"Paul has spent the aftermath of Kate's death blaming the tragedy on Brennan - so it will come as a huge shock to him to discover his anger has been misplaced. The realisation is going to rock him to the core. He will question his place in the world and finds answers in unexpected places. The reveal also gives Brennan the closure that he needs."

With the deaths of Rhys, Priya and Kate in the past year or so, there's been a lapse in time on-screen which has meant we've missed out on the immediate aftermath. As fans have said they wish these deaths had been explored more, would you take this on board for the future?
"Absolutely and I think it's fair criticism. With both events, production factors played a strong role in the storytelling and the pacing. That said, I realise this isn't something you can explain to the audience. I appreciate that some viewers felt that we skipped moments or didn't see certain characters. There are always lessons to be learned and we're constantly reflecting and asking ourselves - what can we do better next time?"

With the shooting and siege episodes now out of the way, are plans already on the horizon for another 'event'-style storyline or episode? Has there been a conscious decision to inject more drama into the show recently?
"We always strive for the perfect blend of drama, romance and comedy. We also aim to plot a number of major events throughout the year, just to keep things interesting. 

"I wouldn't say we're trying to make the show more dramatic. Our story producer, Stephen Vagg, is actually one of the funniest storytellers I know, so you will no doubt see more humour as his work unfolds on the screen."

There was a bit of an outcry among fans when Lucas and Vanessa were written out last year. Did the reaction come as a surprise to the team, and do you think their popularity may have been underestimated?
"It didn't come as a surprise - we were very sad to lose them as well. Heading into 2013, all indications were telling us that we had to make some tough changes to the show. Viewers weren't engaging like they used to and this was costing us. 

"Looking at the big picture, we saw a need to go back to basics and 'reset' the street with a mix of multi-wing traditional families, blended families and share houses. The only way to do this was to lose characters and it hurt. 

"We love Lucas and Vanessa, we continue to mention them and we hope to bring them back for return visits in the future. On a positive note, Scott Major is doing exceptional work as a director and this means that the audience can enjoy his talent in a different way and we still get to have him on set."

There's been a lot of discussion and debate about diversity within the show. Are there any plans to bring diversity back to the regular cast?
"Absolutely - you will see diversity back in the regular cast very soon."

Are you still planning to introduce a regular love interest for Chris?
"We are."

Daniel has been a breath of fresh air so far, so can you tell us anything about your future plans for him?
"I'm thrilled that viewers are warming to Daniel. Casting is such an important process and we searched far and wide before we found Tim Phillipps. He's really brought the role alive and is everything we wanted him to be. The coming months will see Daniel fall headlong into love. Our main objective is to always be true to his character - he's a free spirit and very much the opposite of Paul."

Would you like to expand the Canning family further in the future?
"Yes - you will see an appearance from another member of the Canning family before the year is out. I'm so glad viewers are responding well to Naomi. I'd been wanting to bring her in for a long time and it was such a joy to actually get the opportunity to cast her. Morgana O'Reilly's audition really stood out to us and the deal was sealed when we saw her in the room with Colette Mann."

Are there any plans to bring in the other Willises, Ned and Piper?
"Not at this stage, although we are very aware that Piper will be 27 by the time she finishes with the school exchange programme! We are hoping the Willis family will be with us for years to come, so there's every chance you will see them - it's just a matter of when!"

----------

tammyy2j (13-06-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope there isn't an affair or relationship between Sonya and Brennan

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours favourite Libby Kennedy returns to Ramsay Street later this month to visit her parents Karl and Susan.

As announced previously, Kym Valentine reprised her role as Libby for a three-week guest stint to celebrate 20 years of the Kennedys.

Libby arrives in Erinsborough with her teenage son Ben (Felix Mallard) and offers to fill in as deputy principal for a few weeks to help out Susan.

Libby arrives back in Ramsay Street
Â© Channel 5
Libby arrives back in Ramsay Street

Libby meets Holly
Â© Channel 5
Libby meets Holly

Libby and Ben get to know Holly
Â© Channel 5
Libby and Ben get to know Holly

Ben settles in to his new home
Â© Channel 5
Ben settles in to his new home

However, when Karl (Alan Fletcher) discovers that Libby doesn't have another permanent position to go on to, he decides to try to persuade them to make their stay a more permanent one.

Karl then recruits his neighbours to help convince Libby to stay in Erinsborough, but when she realises what he is up to, she tackles her father gently. She tells him that she is happy with her life at the moment and won't be coming back to Ramsay Street permanently any time soon...

Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, June 25 and Thursday, June 26 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours' Libby Kennedy finds herself struggling to cope with her teenage son Ben next month as she takes on the role as school principal.

As previously reported, Libby, played by Kym Valentine, has briefly returned to Erinsborough to help out her mum Susan (Jackie Woodburne) who is unwell.

In order to help Susan recover properly, Libby agrees to take on the position of principal at Erinsborough High where Ben (Felix Mallard) is temporarily a pupil. 

After encountering a variety of different problems during her first day, Libby quickly settles into the role, giving Karl new hope that she might make her stay more permanent.

However, when Ben learns of Bailey Turner's problems with Jayden Warley, he decides to intervene, unintentionally making the situation far worse. 

Libby breaks up the fight between Ben and Jayden 
Â© Channel 5
Libby breaks up the fight between Ben and Jayden

While Bailey is left mortified, Jayden refuses to take Ben's interference lightly and hassles Ben later on, ensuing a massive fight. 

Libby is forced to take charge of the situation but when Bailey tells Libby that Jayden taunted Ben about his dad, who died years ago, she takes sympathy on her son and suspends Jayden.

Later, Jayden blackmails Bailey into changing his story which Ben encourages. After Bailey retracts his statement, Libby is forced to punish both Ben and Bailey for lying, but does Ben have another agenda for taking the blame?

Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, July 1 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours bosses have released an exciting new trailer, previewing the storylines surrounding the show's 30th anniversary. 

The promo offers a first look at many of the returnees, including Aunt Hilary, Janelle Timmins and couple Lucas Fitzgerald and Vanessa Villante.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjKZDZlM4S8
Harold and Madge Bishop are also reunited in the trailer, although exact details of how this comes about are still unclear.

Other storylines included in the trailer include a love triangle between Amber, Josh and Daniel, a potential new romance for Imogen Willis, and a dark turn for Matt Turner. 

It would appear that the anniversary episodes revolve around an Erinsborough Festival, hosted by Paul Robinson, which brings back the characters.

A new retro-inspired logo, theme and titles are all due next year as well, according to the Neighbours Twitter account.

Neighbours will air the 30th anniversary episodes in March next year.

----------

TaintedLove (14-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Natalie Bassingthwaighte has turned down the opportunity to return for Neighbours' 30th anniversary.

The actress, who played bad girl Izzy Hoyland from 2003 to 2006, politely rejected the offer as she felt the "timing wasn't right".

Natalie Bassingthwaighte as Izzy Hoyland in Neighbours
Â© Rex Features / FremantleMedia Ltd

"My good friends are still on the show, I did want to go back to see them and for nostalgic reasons, but the timing wasn't right. It would have been fun," she told Australia's Daily Telegraph.

"I've done the documentary though. Neighbours was a massive part of my life. I'd done musical theatre before the show but that is what made me known across the country, getting yelled and abused at for Izzy's behaviour!"

The 39-year-old also spoke about the tragic loss of her long-term mentor and music manager Mark Byrne in the interview, who died of a heart attack in September.

"I was due to go into the studio the day he passed," she explained. "Since he passed I just haven't been able to sing. I just couldn't go there. He was my life."

Bassingthwaighte made a brief return to Neighbours in 2007 with special episodes from London.

Craig McLachlan and Delta Goodrem have confirmed they will be involved in the show's 30th anniversary, as well as a host of other former Ramsay Street residents.

----------


## gillyH1981

Digital spy also revealed that Neighbours bosses have are promising more returning characters still yet to be announced.

----------


## gemster

henry ramsey is returning for a brief appearence and guy carpenter is returning to :Clap:

----------

pulminaria (11-12-2014)

----------


## gillyH1981

> henry ramsey is returning for a brief appearence and guy carpenter is returning to


they are NOT returning to Neighbours. They will be part of the 30th anniversary documentary to be shown on Channel 10 in March.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours boss Jason Herbison has teased upcoming plots for 2015, promising exciting stories for the majority of characters.

Paul Robinson will be taking centre stage next year with a big storyline involving a guest character, while his nephew Daniel will face difficulties of his own as Josh Willis puts up a fight for Amber Turner.

Herbison said to Soap World: "Paul has a major storyline involving a guest character who happens to be a relative of another character on the show. With this guest character, Paul has really met his match in his scheming stakes. 

"Paul will definitely have romance in 2015 and who knows, it may lead to marriage. He doesn't have a good track record."

Herbison also revealed that Amber and Daniel will face some challenges in the form of siblings Imogen and Josh Willis, after rekindling their relationship.


He said: "Amber and Daniel will renew their love and engagement following Rain's departure and they will be steadfast heading to the altar despite the fact that most, if not all, their loved ones disapprove. 

"Josh steps up his pursuit to win Amber back from Daniel. Imogen meanwhile continues to be secretly in love with Daniel but must make a decision about whether or not to act on her feelings."

Herbison also revealed that the Turners will face a financial strain, while Chris Pappas's relationship with Nate Kinski will be rocked due to the return of Lucy Robinson.

Chris doesn't want Nate to go
Â© Channel 5
Chris and Nate in Neighbours

Herbison said: "Matt and Lauren will face a severe financial challenge which comes as a consequence of something one of the children has done and therefore puts a great strain on their marriage.

"Chris and Nate will be challenged by the return of Lucy Robinson and there will be the question of whether Lucy and Chris will be successful in conceiving a child together, which will be answered."

Neighbours will return on Monday, January 5 on Channel 5.

----------

badirene (16-12-2014), Mirjam (18-12-2014), pulminaria (16-12-2014)

----------


## gillyH1981

Perdita, you didn't have to post that. It's from teh intereivew I posted in a thread on it's own titled 2015 Preview.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours producer Jason Herbison has revealed that Kylie Minogue and Jason Donovan will be involved in a documentary to mark the show's 30th anniversary.

Speculation has been rife over whether the former cast members, who are fondly remembered for their iconic roles as '80s couple Scott and Charlene Robinson, will be playing any part in the celebrations next year.

Scott and Charlene's Wedding in 'Neighbours' 
Â© Rex Features / FremantleMediaLtd
Scott and Charlene's Wedding in 'Neighbours'

Herbison told Soap World: "Kylie and Jason are taking part in the 30th celebrations. They are both participating in the 30th anniversary, 90-minute [documentary] special that will be going out on Channel 10 in March.

"It's a celebration of Neighbours past and present, with lots of current and former cast members reflecting on their time in the show and provides viewers with a real insight into Neighbours and why it's been successful and why it continues to be successful."

When asked if Minogue and Donovan's characters will feature in any of the storylines on the main show, he said: "We are keeping that close to our chests!"

Herbison also revealed that there will be some major events as the milestone is celebrated in March, and the storylines will run throughout the year.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjKZDZlM4S8

He said: "There are a series of major events taking place throughout the month of March.

"An Erinsborough festival takes place which is a cultural event and provides an umbrella to our festivities and a reason for several familiar faces from yesteryear to pass through. Within that, there will be a series of dramatic highlights.

"Thirty years is a huge milestone and we intend to celebrate it throughout the year. We are concentrating some of our big storylines around the March 18 date but we will be continuing to see big events throughout the year."

----------

badirene (16-12-2014), Dazzle (15-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## Perdita

> Perdita, you didn't have to post that. It's from teh intereivew I posted in a thread on it's own titled 2015 Preview.


Your thread is titled *January 2015*  and the anniversary is in March and the anniversary and returnees for it are being discussed in this thread ???

----------

Dazzle (20-12-2014), Mirjam (18-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Alan Fletcher has promised that every character will have their own storyline throughout the anniversary episodes next year.

The Australian soap will mark its 30th anniversary in March and a number of former cast members have been confirmed to return for the milestone, including Ian Smith (Harold Bishop), Anne Charleston (Madge Bishop) and Delta Goodrem (Nina Tucker).

Fletcher said to Digital Spy: "Everyone is involved in lots of different levels. The beauty of these episodes is that they run over a period of two weeks so it allows the storyliners and the script writers to come up with mini stories for every character. 

"Everybody's stories are interwoven and there is a good mix of comedy and tragedy. For myself, Karl is running around doing silly things but then has to deal with some drama.

"It is exciting for everyone because everyone has a story and of course we have the benefit of having these wonderful performers from the past like Delta Goodrem, Ian Smith and Anne Charleston, so it's very, very exciting."

Fletcher also revealed that viewers will be seeing Karl share scenes with a number of returnees.

"Karl has scenes with Harold and Madge primarily, and also Delta - they were all in my [story] thread," he added. "I didn't have any scenes with Paul Keane, who has been announced to return as Des Clarke, which was interesting - his story doesn't cross with mine.

"It was so wonderful to see Delta Goodrem. She was on the show 12 years ago and just after that she became unwell. Everyone was obviously concerned about her back then so to have her back while she is absolutely blossoming in her career and her health is a blessing and very exciting. 

"Her scenes are very cute as well and we had a really good time together."

----------


## Perdita

has explained why he won't be returning to Neighbours for the soap's 30th anniversary celebrations.

The actor and singer has contributed to an upcoming documentary which will look back on the show's 30-year history, but his character Scott Robinson will not be heading back to Ramsay Street for the milestone.

Jason Donovan 
Jason Donovan

Show bosses had hoped that Donovan and Kylie Minogue would be tempted to reprise their roles as iconic couple Scott and Charlene.

Both characters are still being referenced on screen as their son Daniel (Tim Phillipps) is living in Erinsborough.

Appearing on Channel 4's Sunday Brunch, Donovan was asked whether he has been invited back to the show.

He replied: "I have and it's just not something I want to do. I did do the documentary, which is going to look back on the history of the show - which I think is an important thing to do.

"But that was then. It's like a pair of old shoes, really."

Minogue also ruled out a return to Neighbours last year following speculation that she would be making a comeback as Charlene. She said: "It's just not happening. It's just a little rumour that got legs."

A number of cast members will be returning to Neighbours for the anniversary celebrations in March, including Ian Smith (Harold Bishop), Anne Charleston (Madge Bishop) and Delta Goodrem (Nina Tucker).

----------

TaintedLove (11-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours fans can watch a sneak peek of the show's 30th anniversary celebrations in a new video released by Eleven. 

The behind-the-scenes video sees comedian and radio host Tommy Little interview a number of the show's cast about what is in store for their characters as the show reaches its latest milestone.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rKu7z0_Dpo
Long-running characters Stefan Dennis, Alan Fletcher, Jackie Woodburne and returnee Ian Smith were among those interviewed, discussing 30 years of success on the soap.

The behind-the-scenes special also offers an insight into the big episodes, hinting that a wedding could be on the cards. 

Show bosses are billing 2015 as Neighbours' "biggest year ever" as the soap marks the anniversary in style.

As well as Ian Smith (Harold Bishop), a string of former cast members have been confirmed to return for the anniversary episodes in March including Anne Charleston (Madge Bishop) and Delta Goodrem (Nina Tucker).

----------

Mirjam (15-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Ian Smith has revealed that he was sceptical over his upcoming return storyline, admitting that he didn't see bosses would be able to realistically write Madge Bishop back into the show.

Show chiefs announced in November that Madge will be reappearing for Neighbours' 30th anniversary celebrations alongside former husband Harold, despite the fact that she passed away from pancreatic cancer in 2001.

Ian Smith and Anne Charleston back at Neighbours
Â© Fremantle Media
Ian Smith and Anne Charleston back at Neighbours

While producers have since kept tight-lipped about how and why Madge will return, some fans initially wondered whether she would be seen as a ghost.

Smith, who plays Harold, told The West Australian: "I tell you what, when they first approached me with the storyline with Madge coming back, I was very dubious.

"I thought, 'Oh God, is this another one of those American arising from the dead [storylines]', and that sort of thing. But when they told me, I applauded it.

"It was so cleverly handled and the idea was actually thought up by Jackie Woodburne, who plays Susan Kennedy."

Ian Smith and Anne Charleston back at Neighbours
Â© Fremantle Media
Ian Smith and Anne Charleston back at Neighbours

Smith also admitted that working with Charleston once again was just like old times, saying: "It was just magic. We understood each other, we trusted each other, which is a huge bonus."

Ryan Moloney, who plays Toadie Rebecchi on the Australian soap, recently confirmed that Madge would be a figment of Harold's imagination in the upcoming plot.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (10-02-2015), TaintedLove (16-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours producer Jason Herbison has revealed details of how the show's 30th anniversary will be marked in both the UK and Australia.

The long-running soap reaches its milestone on March 18 and big episodes will air in both countries on that date to help celebrate the occasion.

As previously announced, the anniversary storylines will centre around the inaugural Erinsborough Festival, which brings a number of familiar faces back to the area.

Herbison told fansite The Perfect Blend: "We actually planned the storylines a year in advance and pitched them to our broadcasters, who gave great ideas and feedback. 

"As the UK is two weeks behind Australia, we needed a story that would contain peaks a fortnight apart. We came up with the idea of the Festival - it opens on the UK 30th and closes on the Aus 30th - with big, noisy events at either side. These events also provided a natural reason for old faces to pass through."

Show bosses have announced 12 returnees in total, including Ian Smith (Harold Bishop), Anne Charleston (Madge Bishop) and Delta Goodrem (Nina Tucker).

Producers are also planning more treats for long-term fans throughout the year, as more returning characters will head back to Ramsay Street later in 2015.

Herbison explained: "We have a big story planned for Toadie later in the year, which will provide a reason for characters connected to him to return. It's also Ryan Moloney's 20th anniversary this year. Of the characters who return in March, some will definitely make further appearances throughout the year."

He continued: "It's going to be a huge year, kicking off with the 30th events. We've got a wedding, a funeral, a surprise pregnancy... We'll also be bringing in a new regular character who will have quite a big impact on the street. This character has a major connection to one of the sustainers."

----------

Mirjam (11-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours legend Harold Bishop will return to Ramsay Street next month, but it soon becomes clear that all is not as it seems.

As previously announced, Ian Smith reprised his role as the popular character to mark the show's 30th anniversary.

When Lou unveils his big surprise for Toadie Rebecchi and Daniel Robinson, everyone is delighted to see Harold once again.

However, those closest to Harold soon become concerned over his strange behaviour, with Toadie (Ryan Moloney) first to notice that something isn't right.

Harold is cagey with details over his partner Carolyn, curiously carries a photo of Madge in his wallet and later asks Toadie to help revise his will, wanting to leave the lion's share of his estate to the Salvation Army.

It is later revealed that Harold and Carolyn have split up with Harold believing that they are not the soulmates he believed they were after all - reaffirming his belief that Madge was his one true love.

Harold later breaks the news to Daniel, wanting to ensure his grandson's future happiness by going into his own marriage with realistic expectations. 

However, as Harold continues to harbour a heartbreaking secret, it soon becomes clear that he secretly fears that Daniel and Amber are not the soulmates that he and Madge were.

Harold arrives back in Ramsay Street.
Â© Channel 5
Harold arrives back in Ramsay Street.

Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, March 3 and Wednesday March 4 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

MasterChef Australia judge Matt Preston is to appear on Neighbours.

The star will fulfil a dream next month when he joins the soap during its 30th anniversary celebrations.

Matt Preston from MasterChef Australia
Â© Network Ten
Matt Preston

"In my first five years in Oz, I did not miss an episode of Neighbours - it was my favourite show," he revealed. 

"I came here to write about it for the UK and as such it profoundly changed my life."

Preston will star alongside Colette Mann, Alan Fletcher and Jackie Woodburne while acting as a judge at the Erinsborough bake-off.

"My character Sheila does some serious flirting with Matt which can be quite terrifying for the recipient or should I say victim," laughed Mann. 

"I hope I didn't shatter his expectations of Neighbours, Matt was delightful to work with." 

Neighbours celebrates turning 30 on March 18.

----------


## Perdita

Alin Sumarwata has spoken about her return to Neighbours as Vanessa Villante.



The Iranian-born actress, who left the soap in 2013 with her on-screen husband and co-star Scott Major while pregnant, will come back for next month's 30th anniversary - expecting a baby once again.

She said of working again with Major: "For a couple that went through so much tragedy and heartache, it's so nice to see a happy ending for Lucas and Vanessa, and adding to their family which is growing rapidly."

Sumarwata will be joined by fellow returnees Delta Goodrem, Anne Charleston, Paul Keane, Stephanie McIntosh, Andrew Williams, Nell Feeney and Melissa Bell.

"It's lovely to be part of an exciting milestone in Australian television history. It was wonderful to see the cast and crew again, old faces and new ones alike," she added.

Sumarwata also said that she was delighted to meet one Neighbours legend in particular.

Speaking about Harold Bishop actor Ian Smith, she declared: "Ian is easily one of the most lovable and memorable characters on Neighbours, definitely a favourite of mine from when I first started watching the show."

Neighbours celebrates turning 30 on March 18.

----------


## gillyH1981

Alin is pregnant in real life, so they wrote it in.

----------


## Perdita

Channel 5 has revealed plans to celebrate Neighbours' 30th anniversary with a special companion show and repeats of two classic episodes.

Neighbours reaches its milestone on March 18 with a number of big storylines planned to mark the occasion, including the returns of 12 past characters.

Neighbours 30th anniversary cast picture

As well as the celebrations in the main show, Channel 5 will be airing a one-off special titled Neighbours 30th: The Stars Reunite, which will celebrate the soap's ongoing success and take a look back at some of the most colourful cast members.

Hosted by current Ramsay Street regulars Stefan Dennis and Tim Phillipps (Paul and Daniel Robinson), the programme will bring together a number of the most popular faces past and present - including Ian Smith (Harold Bishop), Anne Charleston (Madge Bishop), Ryan Moloney (Toadie Rebecchi), Mark Little (Joe Mangel), Natalie Bassingthwaighte (Izzy Hoyland) and Craig McLachlan (Henry Ramsay).

Channel 5 will also be airing the first ever Neighbours episode from 1985, allowing fans to take a look back at a young Paul Robinson. Episode one also introduces Helen Daniels (Anne Haddy), who became one of the show's most-loved characters.

The iconic 1987 episode which saw Scott Robinson and Charlene Mitchell (Jason Donovan and Kylie Minogue) tie the knot will also be repeated.

Channel 5 will air the extra shows in the week commencing Monday, March 16. Exact airdates and times will be confirmed next week.

On screen in Neighbours itself, the 30th anniversary is being marked by the inaugural Erinsborough Festival, which brings a large number of former residents back to the Street.

As there is still a two-week gap between Neighbours' UK and Australian broadcasts, show chiefs have planned two dramatic episodes airing two weeks apart - meaning that the anniversary can be celebrated on March 18 in both countries.

The UK anniversary episode will feature the opening day of the Festival, which doesn't go smoothly when returnee Harold Bishop accidentally drives into the marquee.

Harold's mistake sparks bedlam at the event, causing a plumbing problem and minor flooding - as well as leaving the first aid station swamped with injured festival-goers.

When Harold regains consciousness in the car, he is stunned to find his late wife Madge sitting next to him in the passenger seat - marking the beginning of a storyline which sees Madge back as a figment of his imagination.

Along with Madge and Harold, other familiar faces back for the Festival include Janelle Timmins, Lucas Fitzgerald, Vanessa Villante, Nina Tucker, Des Clarke, Sky Mangel, Guy Carpenter and Tom Ramsay.

----------


## LostVoodoo

Really looking forward to all this - nice to see so many people returning.

----------


## Perdita

Channel 5 has confirmed the schedule for the special programmes planned to mark Neighbours' 30th anniversary.

The Australian soap reaches its milestone on Wednesday, March 18, when there will be a night of Neighbours nostalgia to celebrate.

At 10pm on March 18, Channel 5 will air 90-minute special Neighbours 30th: The Stars Reunite, which will toast the soap's ongoing success and take a look back at some of the most colourful cast members.

Hosted by current Ramsay Street regulars Stefan Dennis and Tim Phillipps (Paul and Daniel Robinson), the programme will bring together a number of the most popular faces past and present - including Ian Smith (Harold Bishop), Anne Charleston (Madge Bishop), Ryan Moloney (Toadie Rebecchi), Mark Little (Joe Mangel), Natalie Bassingthwaighte (Izzy Hoyland) and Craig McLachlan (Henry Ramsay).

The Stars Reunite will be followed at 11.30pm by a repeat of the iconic 1987 episode which saw Scott Robinson and Charlene Mitchell (Jason Donovan and Kylie Minogue) tie the knot.

At 11.55pm, Channel 5 will finish off the celebratory night with a repeat of the first ever Neighbours episode from 1985 - allowing fans to take a look back at a young Paul Robinson.

Channel 5 announced the special programmes last week, but final schedules were only released today (March 4).

March 18 will also see Neighbours' 30th anniversary marked in the main show itself, with the opening day of the inaugural Erinsborough Festival in the regular 1.45pm and 5.30pm airings. The festival will bring a number of past residents back to Ramsay Street.

The event's launch doesn't run smoothly when Harold Bishop accidentally drives into the marquee, sparking bedlam all round. 

When Harold regains consciousness, he is stunned to find his late wife Madge sitting next to him in the passenger seat - marking the beginning of a storyline which sees Madge back as a figment of his imagination.

The celebrations will also play out on screen beyond that, as the festival runs over a two-week period. As there is still a two-week gap between Neighbours' UK and Australian broadcasts, this allows the anniversary to be marked on the same date in both countries - with two dramatic episodes airing two weeks apart.

----------

Mirjam (05-03-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours returnee Harold Bishop will cause havoc at the Erinsborough Festival later this month, before seeing his late wife Madge as a figment of his imagination. 

The Australian soap celebrates its 30th anniversary on Wednesday, March 18, with the inaugural Erinsborough Festival kicking off to mark the occasion.

As the Erinsborough residents busy themselves with their festival duties, a distracted Harold (Ian Smith) finds his thoughts are continually returning to his soul mate Madge. 

Harold drives into the marquee
Â© Channel 5
Harold drives into the marquee

With Erinsborough history all around him, Harold has trouble staying in the here and now and he even starts to believe he can smell Madge's perfume and hear her voice.

Disturbed by this, he is uncharacteristically brusque with Susan, Karl and Lou, who all worry about his behaviour. 

With Paul in full mayoral dress, a brass band playing and VIPs assembled, the festival is officially open. However, just as the event's quiz winner is announced, Harold experiences more intense visions while returning from an errand in his motorhome.

Will Harold be alright?
Â© Channel 5
Will Harold be alright?

With the out-of-control van heading towards the stage, people are forced to leap for safety as Harold swings the wheel and spectacularly crashes into the marquee.

As chaos ensues, a dazed and confused Harold hears a familiar voice and as he looks across at the passenger seat, he sees Madge sitting beside him.

Madge appears in front of Harold
Â© Channel 5
Madge appears in front of Harold

Later at the hospital, Harold wakes in his room to find Madge by his bedside.

Harold learns that she has come because he needs her, and he is so delighted to see her that he doesn't probe for further answers.The pair soon start to reconnect, but as a number of visitors interrupt Harold, Madge starts to slip further away. 

Later, a distraught Harold is convinced that Madge is gone for good, but is relieved when she appears in his room again. 

Madge is quick to reassure him that she is here for as long as he needs her, and they settle in for a good catch-up. 

Harold sees Madge as a figment of his imagination
Â© Channel 5
Harold sees Madge as a figment of his imagination

Madge and Harold are united
Â© Channel 5
Madge and Harold are united

Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, March 18 and Thursday, March 19 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------

Mirjam (07-03-2015)

----------


## lellygurl

Truly heartbreaking...

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours' 30th anniversary celebrations will include the return of Janelle Timmins later this month, as she arrives back to take part in the Erinsborough Festival's bake-off. 

As the residents enjoy the festival, the impending baking competition brings out the competitive side in Susan Kennedy and Sheila Canning when they learn that a high-profile chef will be judging. 

However, the feuding pair are also threatened by an impressive last-minute entry, whose creator turns out to be former Ramsay Street resident Janelle (Nell Feeney).

Janelle is back in town after learning about the bake-off and the old rivalry between her and Susan instantly reasserts itself. 

Janelle returns for the bake off
Â© Channel 5
Janelle returns for the bake off

When Susan accidentally sneezes all over Janelle's cake, Janelle reads it as a direct attack and chaos ensues, eventually resulting in a room full of ruined cakes.

When celebrity judge Matt Preston walks in on all of the mess, the only entry remaining unscathed is Karl's wonky trifle.

As Karl is announced as the winner of the bake-off, Susan, Sheila and Janelle are surprisingly united in their outrage at the injustice of it all.

However, when they are announced as the winners in a three-way tie for People's Choice Award, it seems that all is forgiven...

Susan ruins Janelle's cake
Â© Channel 5
Susan ruins Janelle's cake

There is chaos at the bake off
Â© Channel 5
There is chaos at the bake off

Matt Preston arrives amid all the chaos
Â© Channel 5
Matt Preston arrives amidst all the chaos

Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, March 25 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours celebrates its 30th anniversary in style over the next few weeks, with a number of familiar faces returning to our screens to help mark the special occasion.

While the birthday episode itself arrives this Wednesday (March 18), show bosses have gone all-out with four weeks of unmissable storylines which launch on Channel 5 from today.

Regular viewers will know that much-loved character Harold Bishop (Ian Smith) is already back in Erinsborough, while Hilary Robinson also recently made a brief return. 

Here, Digital Spy presents a one-stop guide to Erinsborough's other returnees so you can keep track of who else will be back and when!

Lucas Fitzgerald and Vanessa Villante (Scott Major and Alin Sumarwata)

Last seen: 2013
UK return date: Wednesday, March 18

After various trials and tribulations in their final months on screen, Lucas and Vanessa received the happy ending they deserved when they departed Erinsborough in late 2013. This week, viewers will discover that they've managed to stay on the right track since leaving, as they are still united and very much in love when they return for the opening day of the Erinsborough Festival.

Vanessa was pregnant with her second child when she left, so her return gives her a chance to introduce baby Sebastiana to her old friends for the first time. She and Lucas also make a claim for the title of Erinsborough's most fertile couple by revealing that they are already expecting baby number three!

Madge Bishop (Anne Charleston)

Last seen: 2001
UK return date: Wednesday, March 18

In one of the most surprising returns in Neighbours history, the late Madge Bishop arrives back on screen on the opening day of the Festival this week. She appears in front of her soulmate Harold after he accidentally drives into the event's marquee, sparking chaos all round.

While it might initially sound like a plot better suited to online spinoff Neighbours vs. Zombies, Madge isn't really 'back from the dead' as she is only returning as a figment of Harold's imagination at a troubled time in his life. Fans are in for a treat as she sticks around for a number of episodes, giving the show a unique chance to revisit one of the best partnerships of its 30-year run.

Janelle Timmins (Nell Feeney)

Last seen: 2007
UK return date: Wednesday, March 25

Janelle is well-remembered for being bold and brash but with a heart of gold, so she gets a warm welcome from the local residents when she arrives back in Erinsborough as a surprise entrant to the Festival's bake-off competition next week.

Despite this, the fierce rivalry surrounding the competition soon takes over and Janelle ends up going head-to-head with her old friend Susan Kennedy. Both are vying to be named as the best baker, and with tensions running high, Janelle's friendship with 'Susie-Q' may temporarily be put to one side!

Nina Tucker (Delta Goodrem)

Last seen: 2005
UK return date: Monday, March 30

Nina returns to Erinsborough with a heavy heart towards the end of this month, as she has recently split from her partner Jack Scully after more than ten years together. The heartbreak hasn't only affected the talented singer's personal life but also her career, as she is struggling to muster up any inspiration to write music following the break-up.

Some time in Erinsborough allows Nina to reconnect with her roots and she later pens a new song called 'Only Human', which she performs at the Festival's closing ceremony. In real life, Delta has recently released 'Only Human' as a new single in Australia and the UK.

Des Clarke (Paul Keane)

Last seen: 1990
UK return date: Tuesday, March 31

Des hasn't been seen in Erinsborough for many years, but he makes a return on the eve of Daniel and Amber's wedding after being invited by his old friend Paul Robinson.

True to form, Paul has an ulterior motive for inviting Des back as he continues his attempts to derail his nephew's big day. Paul prompts Des to tell Daniel the story of his failed wedding to Lorraine 30 years ago, hoping that it will make Daniel realise that Amber isn't really the right girl for him. Will this tale of past heartbreak be enough to make Daniel have second thoughts about the marriage?

Tom Ramsay (Gary Files)

Last seen: 1991
UK return date: Wednesday, April 1

Daniel and Amber's wedding may have some notable relatives missing - not least Scott and Charlene! - but Tom Ramsay does manage to make it to Erinsborough for the big day.

Tom also has some vital information to share, as he arrives back just after Daniel, Amber and Imogen have become intrigued by a Robinson family mystery. Daniel's great grandma Agnes Robinson once lost a pearl ring in mysterious circumstances, but it seems that Tom may know what happened to the missing heirloom when he reveals that it is down an abandoned well in the area. 

Unfortunately, this revelation soon leads to disaster when Daniel goes in search of the ring on his wedding day with help from Imogen and they both get trapped down the well, leaving an oblivious Amber standing at the altar...

Guy Carpenter (Andrew Williams)

Last seen: 1992
UK return date: Wednesday, April 1

Guy is the other main returnee for the wedding day itself, arriving at the Turner house on the morning of the ceremony.

While they've remained in contact off screen, Guy's return gives fans a chance to see him interact with his father Lou for the first time in 23 years - as well as sharing his first ever scenes with his on-screen sister Lauren.

Sky Mangel (Stephanie McIntosh)

Last seen: 2007
UK return date: Friday, April 3

Sky doesn't actually return to Erinsborough itself for the anniversary episodes, but she does make an appearance via Skype to chat to her grandfather Harold when his return stint draws to a close.

As they catch up, it soon becomes clear that Sky could do with some help from Harold - could this be the new focus he needs after his trip down memory lane?

----------


## alan45

Neighbours celebrates its 30th anniversary in style over the next few weeks, with a number of familiar faces returning to our screens to help mark the special occasion.

While the birthday episode itself arrives this Wednesday (March 18), show bosses have gone all-out with four weeks of unmissable storylines which launch on Channel 5 from today.


Â© Channel 5

Regular viewers will know that much-loved character Harold Bishop (Ian Smith) is already back in Erinsborough, while Hilary Robinson also recently made a brief return. 

Here, Digital Spy presents a one-stop guide to Erinsborough's other returnees so you can keep track of who else will be back and when!

Lucas Fitzgerald and Vanessa Villante (Scott Major and Alin Sumarwata)


Â© Channel 5

Last seen: 2013
UK return date: Wednesday, March 18

After various trials and tribulations in their final months on screen, Lucas and Vanessa received the happy ending they deserved when they departed Erinsborough in late 2013. This week, viewers will discover that they've managed to stay on the right track since leaving, as they are still united and very much in love when they return for the opening day of the Erinsborough Festival.

Vanessa was pregnant with her second child when she left, so her return gives her a chance to introduce baby Sebastiana to her old friends for the first time. She and Lucas also make a claim for the title of Erinsborough's most fertile couple by revealing that they are already expecting baby number three!

Madge Bishop (Anne Charleston)


Â© Channel 5

Last seen: 2001
UK return date: Wednesday, March 18

In one of the most surprising returns in Neighbours history, the late Madge Bishop arrives back on screen on the opening day of the Festival this week. She appears in front of her soulmate Harold after he accidentally drives into the event's marquee, sparking chaos all round.

While it might initially sound like a plot better suited to online spinoff Neighbours vs. Zombies, Madge isn't really 'back from the dead' as she is only returning as a figment of Harold's imagination at a troubled time in his life. Fans are in for a treat as she sticks around for a number of episodes, giving the show a unique chance to revisit one of the best partnerships of its 30-year run.

Janelle Timmins (Nell Feeney)


Â© Channel 5

Last seen: 2007
UK return date: Wednesday, March 25

Janelle is well-remembered for being bold and brash but with a heart of gold, so she gets a warm welcome from the local residents when she arrives back in Erinsborough as a surprise entrant to the Festival's bake-off competition next week.

Despite this, the fierce rivalry surrounding the competition soon takes over and Janelle ends up going head-to-head with her old friend Susan Kennedy. Both are vying to be named as the best baker, and with tensions running high, Janelle's friendship with 'Susie-Q' may temporarily be put to one side!

Nina Tucker (Delta Goodrem)


Â© Channel 5

Last seen: 2005
UK return date: Monday, March 30

Nina returns to Erinsborough with a heavy heart towards the end of this month, as she has recently split from her partner Jack Scully after more than ten years together. The heartbreak hasn't only affected the talented singer's personal life but also her career, as she is struggling to muster up any inspiration to write music following the break-up.

Some time in Erinsborough allows Nina to reconnect with her roots and she later pens a new song called 'Only Human', which she performs at the Festival's closing ceremony. In real life, Delta has recently released 'Only Human' as a new single in Australia and the UK.

Des Clarke (Paul Keane)


Â© Channel 5

Last seen: 1990
UK return date: Tuesday, March 31

Des hasn't been seen in Erinsborough for many years, but he makes a return on the eve of Daniel and Amber's wedding after being invited by his old friend Paul Robinson.

True to form, Paul has an ulterior motive for inviting Des back as he continues his attempts to derail his nephew's big day. Paul prompts Des to tell Daniel the story of his failed wedding to Lorraine 30 years ago, hoping that it will make Daniel realise that Amber isn't really the right girl for him. Will this tale of past heartbreak be enough to make Daniel have second thoughts about the marriage?

Tom Ramsay (Gary Files)


Â© Rex Features / FremantleMedia Ltd

Last seen: 1991
UK return date: Wednesday, April 1

----------

TaintedLove (17-03-2015)

----------


## alan45

Daniel and Amber's wedding may have some notable relatives missing - not least Scott and Charlene! - but Tom Ramsay does manage to make it to Erinsborough for the big day.

Tom also has some vital information to share, as he arrives back just after Daniel, Amber and Imogen have become intrigued by a Robinson family mystery. Daniel's great grandma Agnes Robinson once lost a pearl ring in mysterious circumstances, but it seems that Tom may know what happened to the missing heirloom when he reveals that it is down an abandoned well in the area. 

Unfortunately, this revelation soon leads to disaster when Daniel goes in search of the ring on his wedding day with help from Imogen and they both get trapped down the well, leaving an oblivious Amber standing at the altar...

Guy Carpenter (Andrew Williams)


Â© Rex Features / ARALDO DI CROLLALANZA

Last seen: 1992
UK return date: Wednesday, April 1

Guy is the other main returnee for the wedding day itself, arriving at the Turner house on the morning of the ceremony.

While they've remained in contact off screen, Guy's return gives fans a chance to see him interact with his father Lou for the first time in 23 years - as well as sharing his first ever scenes with his on-screen sister Lauren.

Sky Mangel (Stephanie McIntosh)


Â© Getty Images

Last seen: 2007
UK return date: Friday, April 3

Sky doesn't actually return to Erinsborough itself for the anniversary episodes, but she does make an appearance via Skype to chat to her grandfather Harold when his return stint draws to a close.

As they catch up, it soon becomes clear that Sky could do with some help from Harold - could this be the new focus he needs after his trip down memory lane?

Neighbours 30th anniversary schedule confirmed by Channel 5

----------

TaintedLove (17-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

fairly poor returning characters line up and daniel shouldn't marry amber

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> fairly poor returning characters line up and daniel shouldn't marry amber


I think they've done very well!  Better than a lot of the other soaps manage.

As for the wedding, maybe they will, or maybe they won't...

----------

Mirjam (20-03-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=FSGEOx3FG40

EastEnders tribute to Neighbours 30th Anniversary

----------


## Perdita

Channel 5 has released two exciting new Neighbours trailers which tease the drama to come as the show's 30th anniversary episodes continue.

The long-running Australian soap reached its milestone yesterday (March 18), but the celebrations continue over the next two weeks and beyond for UK fans with more returnees and dramatic moments planned.

One significant episode is Daniel Robinson and Amber Turner's wedding day on April 1, which takes a disastrous turn when the groom ends up trapped down a well with Imogen Willis. This leaves Amber facing possible heartbreak as she is left waiting at the altar.

Tim Phillipps, who plays Daniel, shot a special promo for the episode while on a publicity trip to the UK this week. 


Meanwhile, the second Channel 5 trailer reveals a number of new clips from upcoming episodes, including first look footage which has yet to air in Australia.

A road accident, a surprise pregnancy and some startling news for Paul Robinson are among the storylines featured in the 90-second promo, which had its first airing after Neighbours 30th: The Stars Reunite on Wednesday evening.


http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...p7lytSPrPEkM2B

----------

Mirjam (19-03-2015)

----------


## Katy

I've not seen neighbours in years but after reading through this thread I remembered how good its been

----------


## TaintedLove

I have thoroughly enjoyed Neighbours this week....especially Fridays episode with Nina Tuckers appearance. It was the perfect ending to a wonderful week of nostalgia. 
I didn`t watch Neighbours when she was in it, but I was listening to her music and fell in love with it. I`ve never heard her songs before, and I was instantly a fan. I was on YouTube til 3 this morning just listening to all the music I could find of hers. Delta has an amazing voice as well as being very beautiful. Here it is if you`d like a listen...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBw_KEbIsUU

Coincidentally enough, it`s the same title as another song that I fell in love with from Home & Away last year. That one though is by  Christina Perri.
I`ve only started watching Neighbours again after a long break. I started watching it again just before Priya died at Toadies wedding, and I`m loving it. I`m prefering it to H&A, although I`m still a fan.

----------

Dazzle (23-03-2015), Pantherboy (24-03-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

double post

----------


## Dazzle

> I`ve only started watching Neighbours again after a long break. I started watching it again just before Priya died at Toadies wedding, and I`m loving it. I`m prefering it to H&A, although I`m still a fan.


I much prefer Neighbours nowadays too, after H&A being my absolute favourite for many years.

I haven't seen the Neighbours 30th anniversary shows yet as I'm behind on my viewing at the moment, but I'm looking forward to them very much.  I always liked Nina as a character.  Her singing wasn't annoying in the same way Georgia's used to be (thank goodness her throat problem means she can no longer sing!).

----------

TaintedLove (23-03-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

> I much prefer Neighbours nowadays too, after H&A being my absolute favourite for many years.
> 
> I haven't seen the Neighbours 30th anniversary shows yet as I'm behind on my viewing at the moment, but I'm looking forward to them very much.  I always liked Nina as a character.  Her singing wasn't annoying in the same way Georgia's used to be (thank goodness her throat problem means she can no longer sing!).


Dazzle....you are in for a real treat. I enjoyed every episode, but Fridays was just superb.

----------

Dazzle (23-03-2015)

----------


## gillyH1981

4 new characters will be announced on Monday.

1 character is Zoe Cramond who will be playing Paul's daughter Amy Williams.

Scott McGregor mentioned on a Q&A on the Neighbours UK facebook page, that another family member will be arriving soon. This will likey be the 3rd Brennan brother Aaron who has been mentioned a few times by Tyler.

Wonder who the 3rd new character is?

The 4th character is a returning character.

----------

TaintedLove (16-05-2015)

----------


## gillyH1981

Neighbours have revealed on their twitter account that they will be a new cast reveal tomorrow. 

They tweeted a photo of a leatherclad arm. 

It could be Carla Bonner returning for Ryan Moloney's 20th year on the show.

----------


## MiriBee

Carla Bonner is officially returning and it looks like it's permanent !

https://twitter.com/KDPUBLICITY/stat...80445642833920

----------

Dazzle (20-07-2015), TaintedLove (23-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Carla Bonner is officially returning and it looks like it's permanent !
> 
> https://twitter.com/KDPUBLICITY/stat...80445642833920


Great news, one of my favourite characters!

----------

Dazzle (20-07-2015)

----------


## Happyme123

> 4 new characters will be announced on Monday.
> 
> 1 character is Zoe Cramond who will be playing Paul's daughter Amy Williams.
> 
> Scott McGregor mentioned on a Q&A on the Neighbours UK facebook page, that another family member will be arriving soon. This will likey be the 3rd Brennan brother Aaron who has been mentioned a few times by Tyler.
> 
> Wonder who the 3rd new character is?
> 
> The 4th character is a returning character.


One is Amy Williams son jimmy. Another is Ben Karl and Susan's grandson and another is the Brennan brothers dad There the ones I know about.

----------


## Perdita

We already know about Amy and Aaron and their father coming, so will there be another 3 new characters apart from Steph Scully ?

----------


## gillyH1981

> One is Amy Williams son jimmy. Another is Ben Karl and Susan's grandson and another is the Brennan brothers dad There the ones I know about.


One was not the Brennan dad. THe 4 characters were the 3 new characters, Amy, Jimmy and Aaron and the returning character Ben.




> We already know about Amy and Aaron and their father coming, so will there be another 3 new characters apart from Steph Scully ?


Those 3 new characters have already arrived, they were Amy, Aaron & Jimmy and the 4 character was Ben returning.

----------


## gillyH1981

delete

----------


## gillyH1981

> 4 new characters will be announced on Monday.
> 
> 1 character is Zoe Cramond who will be playing Paul's daughter Amy Williams.
> 
> Scott McGregor mentioned on a Q&A on the Neighbours UK facebook page, that another family member will be arriving soon. This will likey be the 3rd Brennan brother Aaron who has been mentioned a few times by Tyler.
> 
> Wonder who the 3rd new character is?
> 
> The 4th character is a returning character.





> One is Amy Williams son jimmy. Another is Ben Karl and Susan's grandson and another is the Brennan brothers dad There the ones I know about.


The original post was posted in May. The 4 characters have arrived. They 3 new characters were Aaron, Jimmy & Amy and returning character Ben.

----------


## TaintedLove

Great news about Steph. Will shel ever be forgiven for stealing a baby?
I wonder where she`ll be staying? Karl and Susans or at Toadies?  Na I can`t see Sonya allowing Steph to be anywhere near Nel. Besides...they have a house full already with Amy and Jimmy.

----------

Perdita (23-07-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

double post

----------


## gillyH1981

Speaking about the show's plans for Christmas, Neighbours producer Jason Herbison says:




> "We have life-and-death situations for both our UK and Australian cliffhangers this year.
> 
> "Paul's life will also change in a big way by the end of the year"
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...ppFBkbGud9ogTB


We know Dennis Dimato & Michelle Kim will be back for the season finale in Australia. So what could happen. Mark, Tyler & Paige could have something to do with this.

 Wonder how Paul's life will change? will it change in a good way  or bad way? After the cancer scare & Naomi dumping him. He needs something good to happen.

----------


## ILTPandN

When does the actress playing Naomi go on maternity leave (hope she comes back!)?  Could Paul's life change have anything do to with Naomi?   I also don't want things to go completely bad for Paul.  I prefer naughty/slightly bad but not totally evil Paul - maybe partly because I feel sentimental about Paul due to him having been around from the start.  :Smile: 

I wonder whether Mark will be on speaking terms with Tyler by the time Dimato and Michelle return?!  If Mark finds out Tyler's trying to sabotage his relationship with Paige.....

----------


## Perdita

> When does the actress playing Naomi go on maternity leave (hope she comes back!)?  Could Paul's life change have anything do to with Naomi?   I also don't want things to go completely bad for Paul.  I prefer naughty/slightly bad but not totally evil Paul - maybe partly because I feel sentimental about Paul due to him having been around from the start. 
> 
> I wonder whether Mark will be on speaking terms with Tyler by the time Dimato and Michelle return?!  If Mark finds out Tyler's trying to sabotage his relationship with Paige.....


Morgana is on maternity leave, she has had the baby

----------

ILTPandN (01-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> When does the actress playing Naomi go on maternity leave (hope she comes back!)?  Could Paul's life change have anything do to with Naomi?   I also don't want things to go completely bad for Paul.  I prefer naughty/slightly bad but not totally evil Paul - maybe partly because I feel sentimental about Paul due to him having been around from the start. 
> 
> I wonder whether Mark will be on speaking terms with Tyler by the time Dimato and Michelle return?!  If Mark finds out Tyler's trying to sabotage his relationship with Paige.....


Morgana is on maternity leave, she has had the baby

----------


## gillyH1981

> When does the actress playing Naomi go on maternity leave (hope she comes back!)?  Could Paul's life change have anything do to with Naomi?   I also don't want things to go completely bad for Paul.  I prefer naughty/slightly bad but not totally evil Paul - maybe partly because I feel sentimental about Paul due to him having been around from the start. 
> 
> I wonder whether Mark will be on speaking terms with Tyler by the time Dimato and Michelle return?!  If Mark finds out Tyler's trying to sabotage his relationship with Paige.....


Morgana leaves the show on Friday for her maternity leave. She gave brith to a baby girl on August 25th. She is a taking a few months off. She will be returning next year.

----------


## ILTPandN

Oh okay, thanks.  So I guess Paul's life changing doesn't have anything to do with Naomi then if she isn't back until next year.

----------


## gillyH1981

> Oh okay, thanks.  So I guess Paul's life changing doesn't have anything to do with Naomi then if she isn't back until next year.


Nope.

----------

